# Parents role in preschool?



## samkk (May 26, 2010)

Hi I wanted to know whats Parents role in preschool?
list you attitudes about parents roles in a program.

Thanks In Advance!
Samkk


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

samkk said:


> Hi I wanted to know whats Parents role in preschool?
> list you attitudes about parents roles in a program.
> 
> Thanks In Advance!
> Samkk


There are a number of factors that need to be considered for any school is also a workplace.
. though there may be volunteer programs, schools also need to be conscious of insurance issues re workplace accidents.
. there is also the police clearance requirement re people being in association with children.
. then of course, parents also need to be available.


----------



## sweens (Jun 10, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> There are a number of factors that need to be considered for any school is also a workplace.
> . though there may be volunteer programs, schools also need to be conscious of insurance issues re workplace accidents.
> . there is also the police clearance requirement re people being in association with children.
> . then of course, parents also need to be available.


Yes, I would agree with that. Also, I believe that parents shouldn't "gossip about things they see in a classroom if they are helping out.


----------

